# pregnant and heat?



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

so following on from my other threads 

narla still hasn't had kittens 

she still has the weight and the pick nipples but shes not swollen ect 

vet check last week confirmed still pregnant - she went for another issue

two days ago she started walking round pretty much making a howling noise its horrible to hear 

also rolling around on the floor 

she is still having moment of rolling and howling but today ninja my male sniffed her bum and she stuck it in the air and started moving her back legs 

iv never had a cat in heat as always spayed but iv read enough to know the signs 

can she be pregnant and in heat? or is it more likely she has lost the babies? 

cant get her to vets until wed  if she has lost the babies and in heat then will be a slight blessing as will be spayed asap 

thankfully ninja is done


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My queen was 7 weeks pregnant and showed signs of being in call, it does confuse you.

When would she be due to have kittens?


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

not 100% sue last week onwards 

vet put her at around 6weeks when pregnancy was confirmed but when i talked to him last visit he did say she cold of been less. 

guess i just have to wait till get to the vets then


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Seems like it's taking forever doesn't it? So glad she is with you! Watch the door very carefully as you come and go. Very very carefully.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

yes there was a o s*** moment yesterday 

i must not have shut the livingroom door right when i opened the back door to let ninja in and she shot past me into the garden 

lucky not having been outside since the day i brought her home she seem to shocked to do anything apart from rolling around on the grass so i just went out picked her up and brought her back in

i now double check the door 

even if the vet was wrong about how far along she was she should be due any day now i guess 

im just thrown but the heat signs


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Can you feel or see kittens moving? She may have had a phantom pregnancy or re absorbed the kittens


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

last week vet confirmed he could still feel kittens 

iv felt em on and off not as much this past week last felt them on thursday/friday


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

based on last night im goin to say she has lost kittens and is in heat 

moved vet to tonight so will no for sure


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What happened last night to make you say that? 

It would be unusual for her to go straight into calling after losing a litter, calling behaviour when pregnant is common enough not to be unusual and cats often suddenly look less pregnant shortly before delivery when the kittens move in preparation for delivery.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

o i was going on wat people on a nother site told me to look out for :-( 

she is acting like she is in full heat 

the noise is horrible 

rolling lifting her bum movin back legs if touched 

the other site said cats can loose kittens then a few days later be ready to mate again 

her belly still seems a bit hard but no kitten movement and not as big 

were the other people wrong then?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You're taking her to the vet today, right? That should end all this guessing. 

All paws crossed she's okay, if the kittens are dead will an emergency spay be needed to remove them I wonder.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It can be hard to feel kittens & movement close to term as they merge into one big belly, and it's common to not look as big a day or two before delivery. However the vet visit should confirm for sure.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Also on the 6th Nov you said you had had her for a month, so unless she got out since you got her she was pregnant a month earlier - the 6th Oct for argument's sake. If she had just been mated (say 4th Oct) her due date would be 8th Dec so if she is pregnant she's a week overdue. If she is due tomorrow she would have been mated on or around the 12th Oct when you had already adopted her. If she got out it only takes a second or two for her to mate and get pregnant.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

yes she has the vets later 

no i can safely say apart from the other day when she ran out the door and rolled on the grass - 2 sec no more befor i picked her up - she has never ever been outside wbilst with me 

but yes ur right even if she had been mated the day befor i adopted her im guessin she would of had em by now


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Why is the male still allowed near her? That will really stress her out.

I had this happen,a girl started calling a week before she was due and sadly the kittens had been passed for sometime and the girl needed to be neutered  

Vets asap as it can lead to infection!!


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

with my male they only see each other in passing and not every day if that makes sense 

she gets very stressed out when shut in her room all day so she normaly comes down to the living room with me or in my office when my male is out during the day she is shut in living room when i let ninja in and feed him in the kitchen i then do her some fresh food and she comes up stairs 

sometimes i carry her some times she runs up once or twice she has gone over to ninja and sniffed him the last time she went over and put her bum in the air he sniffed then carried on eating. 

waiting at vets now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wishing your girl well at the vets this evening, hopefully she doesn't need an emergency spay.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Any news? Rushed home from work to check!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

So concerned about little Narla. I hope you can update us soon. xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been following this thread but not actually posted - I do hope Narla is OK and given birth to her babies and this is why you've been too busy to update - I hope :001_unsure:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Narla's fate is haunting me. Please update us!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Me too :sad:
OP logged in last night, I hope we hear something soon


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

SORRY 

been having problems with my net or this site i could log in but not post so hopefully this will work

narla went to the vets on monday her calling and acting like she was in heat was probably the start of labour however there were no signs of her pushing nesting ect

vet had a feel and said kittens were in the right position. we talked options and vet had a feel and sadly there didnt seem to be any movement ect. because i hadnt felt the kittens more for a few days he advised a c section. 

so in she went and sadly the first two kittens were dead the third and fourth died seconds after birth and so as we agreed before she went in Narla was spayed 

im sad about the kittens as altho not planned i had got used to the idea but iv just happy that my girl is ok 

she is currently trying to get the lights on my sky box so is pretty much back to her normal self. which is the main thing and as she i now spayed i dont have to worry about keeping her in or another pregnancy


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, so sorry to hear the kittens didn't make it :sad:
But relieved that Narla is OK bless her. You must be upset - sending hugs xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update! I'm sorry the little would have been mother had to go through that, but it's lovely to hear she's bounced back without any trouble.

Now, as you say, she can be a cat, and just enjoy being worshiped and adored for the rest of her life. 

You handled the whole situation really well, you should feel proud. Well done.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

o good it worked 

i am said about the kittens but Narla is my main concern and she is fine and almost her normal self so im happy 

to make her feel better she unwrapped a xmas prezzie early and is now sat ontop of her new scratch post looking very proud


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

littlefluffyninja said:


> o good it worked
> 
> i am said about the kittens but Narla is my main concern and she is fine and almost her normal self so im happy
> 
> to make her feel better she unwrapped a xmas prezzie early and is now sat ontop of her new scratch post looking very proud


Oh no you don't you can't post a line like that without a picture! Come on now, cough it up!


----------

